# URGENT APPEAL TO SAVE 300 UVIC RABBITS NOW!!!



## Pipp (Aug 19, 2010)

*URGENT APPEAL TO SAVE 300 UVICRABBITS NOW!!! 


We need to transport rabbits from Victoria, BC, TO Eastern Texas!*

The BC Ministry of the Environment has granted an immediate permit to trap, spay/neuter and transport 300 of the University of Victoria feral rabbits to the Wild Rose Rescue Ranch, a large, awesome wildlife sanctuary in eastern Texas, but there is NO FUNDING for their transportation and the deadlines are extremely tight. We have to pick up and transport the first batch this coming week so we only have DAYS to put this together! 

The deadlines and funding needs will be almost impossible to meet without a LOT of help! 

It's taken a HUGE effort to save the rabbits from being 'culled' so far, but we're not done yet. The Fur-Bearer Defenders (aka Association for the Protection of Fur-Bearing Animals) have made available $50,000 for spays and neuters, but these funds are for spays and neuters only!! (If we canât transport the rabbits to Texas, the spay/neuter funds will be all for naught). Additional funds raised went to a small local sanctuary, but itâs the Texas sanctuary that is mandated to take the majority of the rabbits. (An additional 700 will need to be transported in the coming months as well). 

We need gather support, collect enough donations and make arrangements NOW for the first allotment, otherwise under the terms of the permit, any of the initial 300 rabbits not spayed/neutered and transported in the next two weeks will have to be returned to UVic where they can be killed immediately under UVicâs feral rabbits management plan. 

We Needâ¦ 

- *CASH DONATIONS *TO COVER VEHICLE, FUEL AND OTHER TRANSPORT COSTS, FENCING AND OTHER EXPENSES! 
- Temporary holding areas in WASHINGTON STATE! They need to cross the border almost immediately after the campus hands them over, so we need an area to hold them for a few days until they recover from surgery and we have vehicles to come and pick them up).
- Connections to individuals, groups or companies that would help move the rabbits from the US border to Texas
- Cages! Approved cages or carriers (they will be returned!)
- Transport to and from the Vets (Vancouver Island and the Lower Mainland)

DONATIONS ARE BEING COLLECTED BY TRACS. ( http://www.tracs-bc.ca/uvicbun.html )

*PLEASE HELP SPREAD THE WORD!!! POST THIS EVERYWHERE!!!*


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 19, 2010)

Where do they need transported from?


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 19, 2010)

I've sent a donation - I hope these bunnies can be saved 

Jan


----------



## rupertismygod (Aug 19, 2010)

Answer Whiskerz, she lives out in Texas, she's also a great help!


----------



## Pipp (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey Sophia, where in Texas are you?  

The sanctuary is in Whitehouse. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 20, 2010)

Donation sent.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Aug 20, 2010)

This situation is so stressful.
I'm down for transporting them out of Victoria and to clinics in Vancouver. I also have my passport so I can go across the boarder.

Please please please members in Washington.. if you have space to care for some bunnies while they recover please help out these guys. There are bunnies who will not survive this transportation without recovery time.


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 20, 2010)

Im almost 7 hours away  But I might be able to help still.
Im going to try and see what my husband says.

Lelanatty is close to whitehouse, TX though!
See if you can ask her about helping too.

If they could somehow get to TX I could deliver possibly, Im not sure how far but Im
here to try and help.


----------



## Bill Jesse (Aug 20, 2010)

To all who are volunteering your help THANK YOU! I am one of the very few rabbit defenders in Victoria. As was written we need cages and transport. UVic is going to 'give' us 96 trapped rabbits supposedly on this Monday night. At the moment we have no means of moving them to the vets. The vets I've spoken to are quite shocked to think that we (UVic actually) wants them neutered then and there. The trip to Texas will be very hard on the bunnies so we need a place for them to recover before we ship them out.

Thank you again for your help. It is sorely needed.


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 20, 2010)

Please keep us updated on this. I really hope you guys can help as many bunnies as possible.


----------



## Bill Jesse (Aug 20, 2010)

We would like to get them all out. But we need help financially and volunteer-wise.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Aug 20, 2010)

I work in a veterinary clinic. Although the vet isn't rabbit savvy, he's fixed many rabbits. And since I work there, I can have the rabbits done for fairly cheap. They can also recover here.

I have two large dog plastic dog carriers that can transport a family in each one. Definately willing to use them for the cause.

Also Wildlife Rescue of BC has a lot of carriers outside their facility. Can someone with a car contact them?


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 21, 2010)

I really hope that this can come together and the bunnies can get to Texas. 

Imade my donation andI hope that others do also ; this would be helping so many rabbits !!
I think of how RO helped with my shelter contest and Iknow that RO can make a huge ccontribution to this huge rescue attempt also.


----------



## Bill Jesse (Aug 21, 2010)

You may have heard the court case vs UVic has been adjourned until Wednesday the 25th August. Given that there will be no trapping until at least that date. This gives us more time to try to secure funds plus a safe house to hold the rabbits until we transport them.
If you have donated we thank you. And the donation is to TRACS.


----------



## NicoleJasien (Aug 21, 2010)

Not sure how I can help, but I love about 90 minutes away from Whitehouse, TX. We have plenty of room and I have a big mini van. Please let me know what I can do!

Nicole


----------



## Bill Jesse (Aug 21, 2010)

Well I don't know at the moment what we need. But seeing you are closer than we are anything will help. We will be using a van I think to go from here. Its at least 50 hours drive.

Keep watching for details about when we leave. Thank you.


----------



## Pipp (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey Nicole, that's great! The bunnies are definitely going to need help when they get there! 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Pipp (Aug 21, 2010)

LuvaBun wrote:


> I've sent a donation - I hope these bunnies can be saved
> 
> Jan



NorthernAutumn wrote:


> Donation sent.



:hugsquish:


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Aug 21, 2010)

depending on when...Im about 2 hours from Whitehouse, im familiar with it..I have a friend who lives there..I am going to see Assasination City play in Dallas Sept 18th.. and skating the banked track in Austin 2 weekends in a row beginning Aug 28th..

I can help..im in the areas...


----------



## Pipp (Aug 21, 2010)

Bill Jesse wrote:


> To all who are volunteering your help THANK YOU! I am one of the very few rabbit defenders in Victoria. As was written we need cages and transport. UVic is going to 'give' us 96 trapped rabbits supposedly on this Monday night. At the moment we have no means of moving them to the vets. The vets I've spoken to are quite shocked to think that we (UVic actually) wants them neutered then and there. The trip to Texas will be very hard on the bunnies so we need a place for them to recover before we ship them out.
> 
> Thank you again for your help. It is sorely needed.



Yay, as of today the injunction is still in place, they won't be back in court until Wednesday, so we can breath!! Briefly.  

A few days grace anyway!! 

:jumpforjoy:


sas


----------



## Pipp (Aug 21, 2010)

GoinBackToCali wrote:


> depending on when...Im about 2 hours from Whitehouse, im familiar with it..I have a friend who lives there..I am going to see Assasination CityÂ  play in Dallas Sept 18th.. and skating the banked track in Austin 2 weekends in a row beginning Aug 28th..
> 
> I can help..im in the areas...



Hey Zin, I might head down as well, maybe ride with the bunnies on a health watch. I might not smell that great when I get there, but hey.  Would be way cool to have a Texas meet-up with you, Kat and Peg! 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Bill Jesse (Aug 22, 2010)

Nicole or any of you Texas bunny lovers ever been to the Wild Rose Rescue Ranch in Whitehouse? Anyone know anything about it?

Be nice to have some reports as I understand its quite a place and I am sure my buns will love it. I'll miss those little creatures big time.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 22, 2010)

I -might- be able to help with transporation, depending on the route from Vancouver to Texas.  I'm about 20 miles south of the state capital of WA, if that helps any - so if they need tranport down I-5, I might be able to get them from Oly to at least Longview, WA, if not the OR border.  

Emily


----------



## Bill Jesse (Aug 22, 2010)

Sounds really great. We need all the help we can get. You can email me at; [email protected]

Thank you.


----------



## Sweetie (Aug 22, 2010)

I am willing to help with a place for a couple bunnies to recover from their surgery. I will ask a couple vets I know here if they can provide a place for some bunnies to recover from their surgeries.

Pipp: please watch for my email tomorrow about the vets in Bremerton, WA helping out. I will give it my best shot to get the vets to help here.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 22, 2010)

*Pipp wrote: *


> GoinBackToCali wrote:
> 
> 
> > depending on when...Im about 2 hours from Whitehouse, im familiar with it..I have a friend who lives there..I am going to see Assasination City play in Dallas Sept 18th.. and skating the banked track in Austin 2 weekends in a row beginning Aug 28th..
> ...


If you come down to Texas - I'll find a way to make the 8+ hour trip to meet you!

I would offer to help transport rabbits but I'm way way down in the SW corner of Texas....way way down.....


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 23, 2010)

Has anyone contacted Best Friends Animal Sanctuary? They're in Utah, and I know they have worked with Great Lakes Rabbit Sanctuary in the past to provide sanctuary homes for feral rabbits. They're also a really well-respected organization.


----------



## Bill Jesse (Aug 23, 2010)

I have not but I believe someone has as their name was mentioned at a meeting today.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Pipp (Aug 25, 2010)

Transport to Texas isn't near as much of a problem as transport to and from the Vets in Vancouver and VIctoria, and a holding area in Washington State as close to the CDN border as possible. 

We're getting pretty desperate tryign to meet the gov't restrictions and the limitations of the Vets. These rabbits are far from safe.  

Transport to the Vets will help immediately tho!! 

sas


----------



## Sweetie (Aug 30, 2010)

Would Bremerton, WA be too far away for the bunnies to be from the Canadian border?


----------



## Pipp (Sep 26, 2010)

:bump

LOOONG Overdue UPDATE!! 

We have 90 of the rabbits spayed and neutered and stashed at the Rabbit Haven in Gig Harbor, another 40 or so getting ready to travel there. 

We've had an awesome offer from the Vancouver PNE fairgrounds to help house the bunnies locally, we're trying to get the Ministry to agree and we're VERY optimistic! This will make it SO much easier to handle the next HUGE group of bunnies! 

But for the immediate future... The Texas sanctuary people really should stay in Texas to work on getting their Wild Rose Rescue Ranch ready for the rabbits rather than spending a week or more driving up to pick up rabbits, so we're also looking for alternative means of transport, including people who would like to drive to Texas (or at least half-way) to take the first group of rabbits down in a 'bunny caravan' in early October. (Other options are also in the works). 

We need to organize SUPPORT en route. We have two potential routes, we really need people to spread the word and to let us know who may be on or close to these routes so we can provide 'pit stops' along the way to feed, water and clean the carriers (and even the volunteers, they'd appreciate it! Throw in a little gas money and you're officially a saint!) 

Here are the two potential routes. It might be advantageous to stop at the Best Friends Animal Sanctuary in Kanab, UT before going on to Whitehouse, TX, so both routes are reflected here. 

These are screen captures, but the 'get directions' feature on Google Maps will let you add destinations and zoom in for a closer look. Here's the link (if it works): 

Seattle to Kanab to Whitehouse


Here are the pics: 

through Utah... 

direct... 








And through Utah... 







We're also in need of volunteers for work parties for the Wild Rose Rescue Ranch in Texas! We have a contingent from Dallas already making arrangements, there may be one big 'Sanctuary Raising' party (like the old style barn raisers) although almost every weekend in October and maybe beyond will very likely have volunteers coming to the area. But of course there will never be enough help! 

The bunnies need a ton of fencing, some pens, little sheds, hidey spots and undercover areas for feeding and play stations, raised huts and platforms (for wet weather) and sections of the barn reconfigured for an indoor/outdoor warren space. 

Please help round up as many people and SUPPLIES as possible!! We need building supplies galore donated, in addition to food, hay, pesticide-free tree branches, etc.. Local transport is always needed.

And of course, there's always cash! 

http://www.tracs-bc.ca/uvicbun.html

http://wildroserescueranch.com/donate.htm


sas leaseplease:


----------



## smuzetta (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi everyone. I live about 12-15 miles from the Wild Rose Rescue Ranch, and have talked to the wife. I took the last urgent appeal for TRACS, to a local radio staion and talked to the program manager. He said he would try to get it aired. 

I also took a print of the email to the program director of our local CBS station, and emailed to ABC and NBC, locally. The CBS man said it sounded like a "good story" to report, so I am sure hoping it has been.

I also hope to be able to help transport some of the bunnies when they get close to Tyler, so close to their new home. (Because of family medical problems, I'm not always available, but will be as often as I can, I promise!) I also would love to help with the "barn style" fundraising event, and of course volunteer for the bunnies new home. I know it will take them time to get acclimated, and to learn there are good people who are doing such an awesome job!

I got an email from a friend in England, today, and have sent it to as many people as possible, involved in this event (including Margo deMello). Just want to post it here.

Possible transportaion:

http//www:animalrescueflights.org and http:www.pilotsnpaws.org

Both are groups of private pilots that have transported other animals in need of help, and I sure hope they can help these bunnies!

I have a new name for the uvic bunnies being rescued, and you have my permission to use it: to me they are "United Victorious" bunnies, and I think their name fits them because of compassionate people like you!

I go by "smuzetta" on hopline, but you can call me Suzy. Please reply if you get any news to [email protected]


----------

